

Ask HN: Gmail redesign an attempt to make me use gmail on my phone more? - johnwall

I can't stand this redesign who ok'd this?
======
jsight
Now that I've used it for a while, I find that I hate it less than I used to.
It's still one of the worst mail interfaces that I've ever used, though.

